# Privacy window film



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

cactusrose1949 said:


> We recently added a second cat to our home, and she does not tolerate the other cat. We don't want to get rid of either cat, so we found a way to permanetly separate them. This has worked well, except tfor he sliding glass door in the living room. I was thinking about a privacy window film for the lower half of the glass door, which would be decorative, and still prevent the one cat from seeing the other.
> 
> Before I go this route, I was wondering if anyone had another idea.:confused1:


Even if the cats can't see each other, I'm sure they can sense or smell each other. Cat senses are way beyond humans.


----------



## cactusrose1949 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for you reply.

Like you say, they are aware each other is there, but as long as they don't see each other, there is no problem. I only want to prevent them from seeing each other while one is in the porch and the other in the living room.


----------



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

Try the vinyl window films from a big box. They aren't permanent, are pretty cheap and come in lots of styles. After a looooonnngggg time the cats might just tolerate each other


----------



## cactusrose1949 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks a lot....I'll check it out


----------



## kjwoodworking (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi, cactusrose1949
You can get window film that looks like a mirror. When installed ,the side with the most light.....outside during the day and then inside at night will be the side that has the mirror reflection. I have used this type in the past..for a different reason than yours but it worked well.


----------

